# Tipp für neuen Foto



## MissOldie (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin im Besitz einer der ersten Digital-Kameras von Aldi. die Bilder sind eher bescheiden.

Ich bin kein großer Foto-Freund und kenne mich auch gar nicht damit aus. Allerdings plane ich für dieses oder nächstes Jahr meinen ersten Alpencross. Dieses Erlebnis und diese Eindrücke würde ich schon gerne bildlich festhalten. Kann mir jemand dafür einen Kauftipp geben?

Wie gesagt, ich bin eher ein Knipser, denn ein Fotograf und möchte auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Mein Budget liegt bei ca. EUR 120. Meint ihr, ich bekomme dafür etwas vernünftiges?

Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten? Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Mega-Pixel gar nicht so wichtig sind. Da gibt es ein anderes Kriterium, aber das weiß ich nicht mehr.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Miss Oldie,

ich habe mir auch kÃ¼rzlich eine kleine "gÃ¼nstige" Kompakt-Knipse fÃ¼rs Biken zugelegt. So in deinem Budget-Bereich wollte ich auch erst bleiben, musste dann aber feststellen, dass es da einfach nichts vernÃ¼nftiges gibt, was meine Kriterien erfÃ¼llen konnte.
Sofern du auch mal Fahrbilder machen willst, brauchst du schon was ordentlicheres, wenn du auch mal bei schwierigeren LichtverhÃ¤ltnissen, z.B. im Wald, knipsen willst, noch was besseres. Sofern du aber nur mal ab und an ein Landschaftsbild machen mÃ¶chtest, reicht irgendeine moderne Kompakt-Kamera.

Meine Kriterien fÃ¼r SchnappschÃ¼sse (also durchaus auch "Sportfotografie" aber nicht wirklich ambitioniert) waren:

- geringe AuslÃ¶severzÃ¶gerung
- geringe Belichtungszeit (einstellbar)
- manueller Modus, um wenigstens Belichtungszeit und BlendenÃ¶ffnung selbst einstellen zu kÃ¶nnen
- einigermaÃen weitwinklige Optik (also mindestens 25mm)
- optischer Zoom (mindestens 4fach, besser mehr)
- ISO bis mindestens 800 noch "brauchbar" (die meisten Kameras haben nominell schon mehr, aber oftmals sind bei den Kompakten bei hoher ISO-Zahl die Bilder dann viel zu verrauscht um noch brauchbar zu sein) -> also lichtstark
- nicht zu fummlige Bedienung, also auch noch mit Langfingerhandschuhen bedienbar
- Programmautomatik
- Serienbildfunktion

weniger wichtig aber nett zu haben:
- groÃes, lichtstarkes Display
- Anti-Wackel-Automatik
- SelbstauslÃ¶ser
- Panorama-Automatik
- GPS

Du hast vollkommen recht, auf die Megapixel kommt es nicht so sehr an, sofern du keine A1 Poster von deinen Bildern drucken willst. 10 Megapixel reichen bei so einer Kamera vollkommen meiner Meinung nach. 
Viel wichtiger ist ein groÃer, lichtstarker Sensor. Bei gleicher SensorgrÃ¶Ãe und gleichen Spezifikationen wÃ¼rde ich sogar weniger Pixel bevorzugen, da das Ganze dann oft lichtstÃ¤rker ist. Die Optik ist auch nicht unwichtig, diese sollte mÃ¶glichst hochwertig sein.

Gerade in der Preisklasse bei dein kompakten Schnappschuss-Kameras wird oft mit Dingen geworben, die ich unter "unnÃ¶tige Gimmicks" einordenen wÃ¼rde, so wie Gesichtserkennung etc. Lege lieber wert auf die Basisfunktionen und eine hochwertige Ausstattung (also eben Optik und Sensor) und verzichte dafÃ¼r eher auf ein paar elektronische Spielereien, dann hast du imho letztendlich mehr Freude an der Kamera. Auch aufpassen musst du mit dem Zoom. Manchmal wird mit riesigen Zoomwerten geworben, die sich aber dann nur als digitaler Zoom entpuppen, wenn man genauer hinschaut.

Ich habe mich dann letztendlich fÃ¼r eine Sony HX5V entschieden, die ich sehr gÃ¼nstig (da Vorjahresmodell) fÃ¼r 200â¬ bei Pixxass bekommen habe. Die hat eben einen schÃ¶n weitwinklige und hochwertige Optik, einen groÃen Sensor, ist recht lichtstark fÃ¼r eine Kamera ihrer Klasse, und ist (ebenfalls im Vergleich zu anderen Kompakten) schÃ¶n schnell. WÃ¼rde ich mir wieder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2012)

ich empfehle immer wieder gern die Panasonic Lumix TZ Modelle... die sind recht einfach, erstaunlich robust, nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß, haben einen super "Reise"zoom und machen einfach schöne Bilder... Gerade bei einem Alpencross wäre es mir wichtig ein relativ weitwinkliges Objektiv dabei zu haben.

Für Dich würde ich sagen: RAW ist nicht nötig, schau Dir ein paar Kameras im Laden an, bei der Bedienung gibts große Unterschiede 

Aber auf Dein Budget müsstest Du noch ein bisschen drauflegen  Wenn Du wieder vorhast, die Kamera solange zu behalten, lohnt sich das dann aber auch


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Februar 2012)

Im Grunde haben die Vorredner fast alles gesagt.
Nimm eine mit einem möglichst lichtstarken Objektiv, das sieht man oft daran, daß das Objektiv einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Lieber weniger Tele, wenn nicht gerade blauer Himmel ist nützt ein lichtschwaches Tele nichts. Zudem ist die Auslösegeschwindigkeit gerade bei Sportphotos wichtig, oft sind die Superschnäppchen eher lahm.

Lumix kann ich auch empfehlen (habe selbst die "Lunix" mit dem teuren roten Punkt drauf ). Allerdings sind nicht alle Lumixmodelle robust, ärgerlich sind solche mehrteiligen Objektivverschlüsse, welche sich über die Linse schieben und schon nach etwas "Outdooreinsatz" durch Staub etc. nicht mehr richtig verschließen oder beim Versuch zu schließen dann die Optik zerkratzen - hatte ein Bekannter gerade erlebt. Besser ist da ein klass. Objektivdeckel. Ich denke aber auch, daß Du eventuell etwas mehr ausgeben mußt, sofern Du sie mehr als nur auf einem Alpencross nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Februar 2012)

Für mich auch ganz wichtig ist die Auslösegeschwindigkeit. Sonst passiert es dir, dass du auf den Auslöser drückst, und dein "Model" schon wieder aus dem Bild gerauscht ist. Ich persönlich möchte nur eine Kamera mit Sucher! Da wirst du dich aber mittlerweile schwer tun, etwas zu finden.  Wenn es sehr hell ist, was im Gebirge schon mal vorkommen kann, sieht man auf den Displays wenig. Ach ja, was mir noch wichtig war, dass normale Batterien in die Kamera passen! Sonst musst du auf dem AX evtl. noch ein Ladegerät mitschleppen, was lästig ist. Ich hab ne Canon Powershot, aber noch ein älteres Modell mit 6 Mio Pixel, was aber auch locker ausreichend ist, auch für Bilder.


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren eine Panasonic Lumix (DMC-FS3) in türkis blau gekauft. Für 149 Euro. Und ich muss echt sagen, um ganz normale Fotos zu machen, kann ich diese (ist natürlich jetzt bestimmt veraltet, wenn sie überhaupt noch auf dem Markt ist) nur empfehlen. BZW. kann ich alle *Panasonic Lumix *empfehlen, da geb ich frau Rauscher und Votec Tox vollkommen recht. 
In der Arbeit haben wir seit September auch in jeder Gruppe eine Kamera (ich arbeite in einem Kindergarten), weiß jetzt nur nicht die Marke, auf jeden Fall dauert es ewig bis der auslöst... Und oft ist dann das Kind bereits aus dem Bild verschwunden oder wie auch immer. Habe mich darüber schon sehr geärgert! (Denn ich wollte ja ne Lumix...)
Also viel Spass bei der Wahl


----------



## wintergriller (8. Februar 2012)

Na, da gebe ich auch mal eine Empfehlung für Panasonic ab 
DMC FT3 -> Habe mir das Teil auch extra für den Alpencross angeschafft, nachdem eine Canon und eine Sony jeweils nach Stürzen Probleme gemacht haben!

Die FT3 ist mechanisch absolut robust, wasserdicht und schnell. Leider kostet sie mit knapp 300 etwas mehr 
Meiner Meinung nach ist sie ihr Geld aber absolut Wert, insbesondere die Wasserdichtigkeit möchte ich nicht mehr missen


----------



## MissOldie (9. Februar 2012)

Wow, ward ihr fleißig ;-)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos. Die Panasonic werde ich mir mal näher anschauen. Doof, dass Weihnachten und Geburtstag gerade vorbei sind. 

Bei Amazon habe ich dieses Modell gefunden: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ18EG-S
Was meint ihr dazu?

Frau Rauscher und Scylla: Was ist RAW? Wie ihr seht, bin ich beim Thema Foto ziemlich unterbelichtet 

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## kater21 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, im März kommt schon die TZ35. Die würde ich abwarten. Entweder isse besser und es lohnt sich, u. U. fallen die Preise der alten Modelle.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

Miss Oldie: RAW kannst du dir als bildformat vorstellen wie früher das gute alte negativ. Eine Datei in der nichts komprimiert ist, das viel mehr bildinformationen enthält als ein jpg. Man muss es "entwickeln" und das ist je nach dem sehr zeitaufwändig ... Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. ich mach das jedenfalls nur bei bestimmten Bildern ...

Gibt's schon die tz18???? Meine güte, hier liegt noch eine tz5


----------



## MissOldie (9. Februar 2012)

Kater21: Danke für den Tipp. Ich war gerade bei Panasonic auf der Homepage. Dort wird für Februar eine TZ 25 und für März eine TZ 31 angekündigt. Dann werde ich die beiden Erscheinungen mal abwarten. Ich habe ja auch noch Zeit bis zur Tour. Ich wollte mich nur schon mal erkundigen.

Ich werde demnächst mal in ein Geschäft gehen und mir die Geräte mal live anschauen und auch ausprobieren.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (9. Februar 2012)

Ja, die meinte ich an sich! 

(Aus 25 und 31 mach 35)


----------



## MissOldie (9. Februar 2012)

Ja, nee, is klar


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir eine Lumix DMC irgendwas 5 gekauft als die 6 gerade von der 7 abgelÃ¶st werden sollte. Bei ebay gab es da einen Haufen Angebote mit Tasche , Ministativ, 2. Akku, SDCard. und Schutzfolie fÃ¼r knapp 200 â¬. Die 6 war erheblich teurer und ob sie soviel besser war bezweifel ich. 
Es muÃ nicht immer das neuste Modell sein, bei den VorgÃ¤ngern kann man echte Schnapper machen wÃ¤hrend sich die Jungs an 2 Millionen Pixeln mehr fÃ¼r den doppelten Preis aufgeilen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (11. Februar 2012)

Ich würde gar nicht die teuren Neuerscheinungen abwarten und gleich die TZ10 nehmen!

Die hat soweit ich weiß eine Brennweite von 25-300mm und einen sehr guten HD-Videomodus mit Autofokus. Zudem ein Gps-Modul.

Mehr braucht es wohl nicht beim Alpencross.


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Februar 2012)

Hier die TZ-7 fÃ¼r 170,-â¬.


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. Februar 2012)

@Tesla: Bei Elektronikartikeln ist die Argumentation "der Vor-Vorgänger von Modell xy ist sooo günstig, soviel besser kann das aktuelle Modell gar nicht sein" glaube ich nicht oft mit einem hohen Wahrheitsgehalt gesegnet 
Die Innovationsgeschwindigkeit ist in dem Bereich doch recht hoch und neue Modelle sind nicht immer nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.

Bei Kameras gilt die alte Weisheit von mehr Megapixel = schlechter (oder nicht besser) inzwischen nicht mehr, aktuelle Megapixelmonster haben keine Nachteile gegenüber "schwächeren" Modellen mehr, bieten aber mehr Reserve beim croppen.
Natürlich: Ohne ein gutes Objektiv hilft einem der tollste Sensor nichts, und gute Objektive sind immer noch teuer. Ein Sensor mit sehr hoher Auflösung stellt andere, höhere Ansprüche an das vorgeschnallte Objektiv, weshalb sich erklärt, warum mancher beim Vergleichen von Bildern, die mit alten Sensoren / alten Objektiven bzw. neuen Sensoren / alten Objektiven erstellt wurden keinen Vorteil, sondern sogar Verschlechterungen erkennt. Hat der Hersteller aber eben ein gut gerechnetes Objektiv verbaut, bieten Sensoren mit mehr Auflösung auch mehr Vorteile - aber dann wirds eben für den Kunden auch teurer.

Die Frage ist auch, wann und was genau fotographiert werden soll, und wie die Bilder ausgegeben werden sollen. Beispiele: Bei gutem Licht, z.B. ein sonniger Tag beim Radeln, machen viele Kameras sehr gute Bilder. Bei der Party am Abend im Halbdunkel zeigen sich dann schnell größere Unterschiede (Lichtstärke des Objektivs, Leistungsfähigkeit des Sensors, Leistungsfähigkeit der Kamerasoftware). Genauso ist auf den Brennweitenbereich seiner Kameraneuanschaffung zu achten. Wer schon mal beobachtet hat, wie sich Touristen anstellen, mit ihren Knipsen eine Kirche aufs Bild zu bekommen, weiß was ich meine. Dasselbe gilt für Aufnahmen in Innenräumen. Mein Tipp: Ein paar Millimeter mehr Weitwinkel sind an einer Allround-Kamera viel mehr wert, als zig Millimeter im Telebereich. Aber auch hier gilt: Gute Weitwinkelobjektive sind teuer.
Ja, und wenn dann am Ende die Bilder nur auf dem PC, im Web oder in 10x13cm auf Papier ausgegeben werden sollen, dann kann natürlich auch bedenkenlos zu einem eher günstigen Kameramodell gegriffen werden, als wenn ein schönes Foto auch mal als Poster enden soll oder Teile von Bildern stark vergrößert werden sollen.

So, und wenn du dich umfassender über Kameras informieren möchtest, dann frag nicht in einem Fahrradforum, sondern mal in einem Kameraforum:

http://www.dslr-forum.de/

Guck dir aber vor einem Posting GENAU die Forenstruktur an, benutz unbedingt die Suchfunktion und überlege dir deine Frage gut (also kein Wischiwaschi-Gequatsche ala "welche Kamera ist die beste?"), sonst kannste dich auf leicht aggressiv-genervte Antworten gefasst machen 
Wer sich ins Forum begibt, kommt darin um ... es gibt sogar Verrückte die glauben, Bilder von spielenden Kindern und Hunden bekäme man nur mit einer 1D-irgendwas samt Objektivpark im Gegenwert eines Mittelklasse-PKW hin ... sprich, es gibt gewisse Unterschiede zwischen den Ansprüchen mancher Fotoprofis und denen von Normalmenschen.
Ist aber hier im Forum sicher nicht viel anders, wenn sich irgendein schwimmreifenbewehrter Klops der ü100kg-Klasse auf ein superdupergewichtsoptimiertes Highendbike hockt, weil er glaubt nur so seinen Haushügel bezwingen zu können, den seine Eltern noch mit Stahlrädern ohne Schaltung und mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren sind.

Noch ein Tipp von mir:
Falls du keine Angst vor Wechselobjektiven hast, schau dir unbedingt die kleinen Systemkameras (mFT von Pansonic und Olympus, NEX von Sony, NX von Samsung, Nikon 1 usw.) an: Diese Systeme sind m.M. nach die Zukunft der Fotographie, sie verbinden das Beste aus zwei Welten: Die großen Sensoren und die Flexibilität im Objektivbereich aus Spiegelreflexkameras mit der Kompaktheit von - ja, eben Kompaktkameras. Allerdings solltest du dann an dein Budget hinten noch 'ne "0" dranschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn du im dslr-forum erstmal anfängst, wirst du irgendwann gar nicht mehr wissen was du nehmen sollst.

Ich besitze selbst 4 Kameras von Spiegelreflex bis Kompakt. Für so eine Tour würd ich aus Gewichts und Platzgründen meine Lumix LX3 zb. meiner Olympus PEN vorziehen. 

Zumal man bei einem Alpencross mit Sicherheit die meisten Bilder im Weitwinkel macht. Da sind die 24mm schon klasse.


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Wenn du im dslr-forum erstmal anfängst, wirst du irgendwann gar nicht mehr wissen was du nehmen sollst.





Jepp ... vielleicht sollte ich mein Posting da oben nochmal editieren. Nicht das unsere arme MissOldie mich anschließend auf Schadenersatz wegen seelischer Grausamkeiten verklagt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Februar 2012)

neeiiiin, bloss nicht im DSLR-Forum stöbern, da wird man wirklich wahnsinnig


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Februar 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> @Tesla: Bei Elektronikartikeln ist die Argumentation "der Vor-Vorgänger von Modell xy ist sooo günstig, soviel besser kann das aktuelle Modell gar nicht sein" glaube ich nicht oft mit einem hohen Wahrheitsgehalt gesegnet
> Die Innovationsgeschwindigkeit ist in dem Bereich doch recht hoch und neue Modelle sind nicht immer nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.
> 
> .....



snipped because FRAT

Hier ging es um eine kompakte Digicam mit einem vorerst geplanten Budget von 120  und Du kommst mit 'nem Link zu einem slr-Forum um die Ecke. 


Ich habe mir die DMC 5 gekauft, nachdem ich bei einer Freundin gesehen habe was ihre DMC 4 kann. 
Das war um Längen besser als meine alte Digicam. Inzwischen ist die DMC 5 komplett überholt aber für das* Einsatzgebiet*, für welches ich sie gekauft habe, ist sie immer noch *mehr als ausreichend*. 
Darum bleibt ich bei meiner Aussage, es braucht nicht immer das neueste Modell. Ihr Typen lest Euch doch bloß die Specs durch und meint dann, daß der neue Kram viel, viel, viel besser sein muß und entsprechend mehr Knete wert ist. 
Ob sich die besseren Specs dann bei der täglichen Anwendung  überhaupt bemerkbar machen bezweifel ich stark. Aber vielleicht muß man sich das einfach nur ganz stark einreden.


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. Februar 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> snipped because FRAT
> 
> Hier ging es um eine kompakte Digicam mit einem vorerst geplanten Budget von 120 â¬ und Du kommst mit 'nem Link zu einem slr-Forum um die Ecke.




Tja, hÃ¤ttste mal den Link geklickt (wie ein Typ  ), hÃ¤ttste das Kompaktkamera-Unterforum vermutlich entdeckt. Trotzdem darfste bei deiner Meinung bleiben, aber jeder der sich dann doch etwas handfester informieren mÃ¶chte und verrÃ¼ckt genug wÃ¤re, im Zoo in einen KÃ¤fig zu einer Horde wilder, tollwÃ¼tiger Affen zu klettern um mit ihnen lieb zu spielen, dem seien zumindest die Bilderthreads im obigen, verlinkten Forum empfohlen. Da braucht auch niemand Specs zu lesen, da reicht es zu gucken


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Februar 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Tja, hättste mal den Link geklickt (wie ein Typ  ), hättste das Kompaktkamera-Unterforum vermutlich entdeckt. Trotzdem darfste bei deiner Meinung bleiben, aber jeder der sich dann doch etwas handfester informieren möchte und verrückt genug wäre, im Zoo in einen Käfig zu einer Horde wilder, tollwütiger Affen zu klettern um mit ihnen lieb zu spielen, dem seien zumindest die Bilderthreads im obigen, verlinkten Forum empfohlen. Da braucht auch niemand Specs zu lesen, da reicht es zu gucken



Das ist ja wirklich großzügig, daß ich bei meiner Meinung bleiben darf. 

Wenn es nach den tollwütigen Affen ginge, dann hätte ich die Kamera, die ich vor drei Jahren gekauft habe, eigentlich direkt wegschmeißen müssen weil sie da schon Schrott war. 
Der Schrott macht in seinem Einsatzbereich immer noch Bilder, die für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichen. Aber das verstehen Pixelfetischisten halt nicht. 

Es gibt gibt ja auch Leute, die sich ein Fully kaufen um damit zum Bäcker zu fahren, andere brettern mit Starrgabel Trails runter. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## MissOldie (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder dazu äußern. Nicht, dass ihr denkt, ich hätte entnervt aufgegeben.   Nein, alles ist gut, stecke nur im Klausuren- und Prüfungsvorbereitungsstress.

Der gedachte Einsatzbereich ist eher outdoor (Skifahren und Mountainbiken), also viel Panorama. Okay, Weitwinkel ist wichtig, möglichst nicht unter 24mm. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Megapixel reichen ca. 12 Mio. Richtig?
Auf ein lichtstarkes Objektiv sollte ich auch achten, damit ich auch bei nicht optimalen Wetterbedingungen noch schöne Bilder erhalten, korrekt?
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen digitalem und optischem Zoom?
Das sind doch schon einmal Kriterien, die mir weiterhelfen. Nächste Woche werde ich wohl mal einen Technikladen aufsuchen und die Geräte mal in die Hand anfassen und ausprobieren.
Danach habe ich sicherlich noch weitere Fragen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch Geduld mit mir.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

optischer Zoom ist der "echte" Zoom, den dein Objektiv bietet.

digitaler Zoom: hier wird das Bild in der Kamera vergrößert, hochgerechnet, wie auch immer. Ich habe noch keinen gesehen der wirklich zu gebrauchen ist, und bei all meinen Kameras, wenn möglich, diese Funktion deaktiviert.



Ansonsten hast Du alles richtig erkannt 


Gerade beim Radeln/Skilaufen finde ich recht wichtig, dass die Kamera nicht zu klein und filigran ist, damit man sie auch mit Handschuhen noch bedienen kann  Also beim Befummeln auch daran denken


----------



## MissOldie (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder dazu äußern. Nicht, dass ihr denkt, ich hätte entnervt aufgegeben.   Nein, alles ist gut, stecke nur im Klausuren- und Prüfungsvorbereitungsstress.

Der gedachte Einsatzbereich ist eher outdoor (Skifahren und Mountainbiken), also viel Panorama. Okay, Weitwinkel ist wichtig, möglichst nicht unter 24mm. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Megapixel reichen ca. 12 Mio. Richtig?

Auf ein lichtstarkes Objektiv sollte ich auch achten, damit ich auch bei nicht optimalen Wetterbedingungen noch schöne Bilder erhalten, korrekt?

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen digitalem und optischem Zoom?

Das sind doch schon einmal Kriterien, die mir weiterhelfen. Nächste Woche werde ich wohl mal einen Technikladen aufsuchen und die Geräte mal in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren. Danach habe ich sicherlich noch weitere Fragen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch Geduld mit mir.


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. Februar 2012)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Der gedachte Einsatzbereich ist eher outdoor (Skifahren und Mountainbiken), also viel Panorama. Okay, Weitwinkel ist wichtig, möglichst nicht unter 24mm. Habe ich das richtig verstanden



Jain, 24mm oder *weniger* sollten es sein. Je kleiner die Zahl, desto mehr passt aufs Bild 

Für den Outdooreinsatz gibts natürlich auch spezielle Outdoorkameras. Die sind dann wasserdicht, stoßfest, kälteresistent usw.
Hier mal eine nicht ganz aktuelle (2011) Übersicht:

http://www.seekajakforum.de/wissen10.html

Die Preise sind natürlich keine Straßenpreise, also nicht gleich Panik bekommen. Der Nachteil der Outdoorkameras ist ihr meist eingeschränkter Brennweitenbereich (v.a. an Weitwinkel mangelt es meist) und ihre insgesamt eher bescheidenere Bildqualität. Beides liegt in der Konstruktion der Objektive begründet, man muss sie eben anders bauen, wenn die Kamera z.B. einen 100kg-Mann, der auf sie drauflatscht, aushalten können soll (irgendeine Olympus kann das wohl ab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Da dürfen keine labbrigen Objektive rausstehen, die wären dann gleich hin.
Die Idee hinter diesen Kameras: Besser ein nicht ganz so tolles Bild, als gar kein Bild, weil die Kamera gerade abgesoffen oder runtergefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostAMR (12. Februar 2012)

Hat hier jemand die Canon Ixus 115/220/230 HS und kann Erfahrungswerte geben?


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es Beispielbilder.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

wo ist mein Posting von vorhin hin!?!? 
und da war noch ein anderes, das fort ist!?


----------



## MissOldie (16. Februar 2012)

Sorry, mein Internet hat am Sonntag total gesponnen, so dass ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass mein Posting jetzt 2x drin ist. Also, Frau Rauscher, nicht wundern. Dein Posting ist weiter oben. 

Ich habe mir heute unter anderem folgende Kameras im Original angeschaut:
Canon Ixus 220 HS und die Panasonic Lumix DMC FS 35

Diese beiden sind in in der näheren Auswahl. Die Canon hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da sie von den Bedienknöpfchen nicht so fuddelig ist, wie die anderen. Die Panasonic war auch nicht schlecht. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den FS und den TZ Modellen? Das wurde mir irgendwie nicht so ganz klar? Hat jemand noch die Geduld, mir das zu erklären? 

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2012)

ah, jetzt verstehe ich 

Unterschiede? Puh da müsste ich jetzt auch mal nachforschen... aber wenn Dir die Ixus in der Bedienung besser gefallen hat, nimm ruhig diese 

Hier kannst Du die Kameras mal schön vergleichen, ich hoffe der Link funktioniert:
http://www.dkamera.de/digitalkamera...35,panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz18,canon-ixus-220-hs

die Panas haben halt den etwas größeren Zoombereich, die Ixus ist etwas lichtstärker und schafft mehr Bilder pro Sekunde... alles in allem... tja  Wer die Wahl hat


----------



## MissOldie (16. Februar 2012)

Hey, der Link ist ja klasse. Du hast die Modelle sogar schon eingegeben. Danke!

Da fällt die Entscheidung wirklich schwer.  Ich werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, spricht für die Ixus alleine schon, dass du sie auch mit Batterien betreiben kannst.


----------



## innocenta (20. Februar 2012)

ICH *aufzeig* hab die ixus 220hs und kann sie dir sehr empfehlen. die serienaufnahmenfunktion ist super genial und für so ein kleines teil wirklich sehr schnell! (ich bin fotografin, daher weiß ich auch eine kleine gute für unterwegs zu schätzen).

kostet um die 150,- euro und ist schnell bereit, klein, leicht, video hat top-qualität. ok, im zoom-bereich ist sie schwach, aber für actionaufnahmen positioniert man sich dann eben näher dran.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Februar 2012)

Schau doch hier mal rein http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Digitalkameras--index/index/id/996/ find ich ganz interessant vor allem als "Nicht-Experte" und Einsteiger wie mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (20. Februar 2012)

Mir hat ein viel fotografierender Bekannter die jetzt Nikon Coolpix P7000 empfohlen. Wobei wir die angepeilte Preisregion dabei sicher verlassen.


----------



## samafa (3. April 2013)

"MissOldie", wie sieht es bei Dir aus mit Deiner neuen Kamera.

Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach ner neuen.
Bei mir ist das fast so wie bei Dir, mit den Fotos.


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. April 2013)

Da ich früher in der Geizistgeil Fraktion in der Foto Abteilung tätig war kann ich die Panasonic Lumix Modelle auch sehr empfehlen 

Ich selbst habe aber damals bei einem Angebor zugeschlagen und mir die Ixus 90 gekauft und bin echt super zufrieden. Okay hat jetzt nicht so ne Weitwinkel
 da etwas älter aber dennoch top Bilder und Videos. Filme damit teils auf Konzerten und bin einfach zufrieden.

Also ich würde Panasonic oder Canon nehmen.


----------



## MissOldie (4. April 2013)

samafa schrieb:


> "MissOldie", wie sieht es bei Dir aus mit Deiner neuen Kamera.
> 
> Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach ner neuen.
> Bei mir ist das fast so wie bei Dir, mit den Fotos.



Hallo samafa,

ich hatte mir schließlich eine Lumix von Panasonic gekauft, die mit 8-fachem optischem Zoom und 16 Megapixel. Sie ist für mich völlig ausreichend und macht gute Bilder. Ein bisschen Schnickschnack (Effektspielerei) ist auch noch dabei. Für meine Ansprüche völlig ausreichend.

Viele Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## chayenne06 (10. August 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kamera. Hatte ja bisher die Panasonic Lumix FS3, ist aber nun auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt 

Ich würde gerne bei Panasonic bleiben, weil ich damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Im Geschäft hatte ich heute die Panasonic SZ3 angeschaut, liegt bei 119 Euro. Allerdings bei Chip kommt sie nicht so gut weg. 
Was gibts für Empfehlungen für um die 150 Euro? Möchte jetzt dann im Urlaub einfach tolle Panorama-Fotos machen  
Danke!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. August 2013)

Hat sie dir gefallen? Dann Kauf sie, die knipsen sind sich alle ganz ordentlich, so richtig viel falsch machen kann man doch nicht.
Hätte jetzt die tz-Reihe empfohlen, sind aber höherpreisig glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (10. August 2013)

ja die tz reihe ist teurer... 
ja gefallen hat sie mir. aber auf chip wird sie eben nicht so gut angepriesen...

oder doch weg von panasonic??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. August 2013)

Chip?? was ist das!?   ...

also schlechter als deine vorherige wird sie doch wohl kaum sein 
Wenn Du 1x anfängst Dich intensiv mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen, dann wirst Du in einem Tipps/Forum/Testberichte-Dschungel versinken 

Kauf eine, die Dir gut in der Hand liegt und mit der Du gut klarkommst. Finde ich 

von den Panas hab ich jedenfalls noch nix schlechtes gehört


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. August 2013)

Hi,

Chip.de, da kannst du Test von allen möglichen Sachen nachlesen.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr (3 Monaten) die Panasonic Lumix TZ-25 für 149 Euro geholt.
Mein Kumpell hat das vorgänger Model - die TZ-22.
Da die Bilder mich beeidruckt haben, habe ich mich für die entschieden.
Die hat schon mal ein Leica Objektiv

Würde ich mir wieder holen

Gruss


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2013)

*Panasonic Lumix DMC-SZ3 - Test - CHIP Online*



> *Fazit:
> Die Panasonic Lumix DMC-SZ3  schlägt sich im Test nur mittelmäßig.
> Auf der einen Seite kann die  günstige Reisezoom-Kamera mit solider
> Schärfe und langer Brennweite  zufriedenstellen. Auf der anderen
> ...


...würde ich nicht haben wollen 

Alternativ wird im Test eine  Samsung WB30F
 empfohlen oder die Panasonic Lumix DMC SZ9.


----------



## chayenne06 (11. August 2013)

Ich glaub nur bei Mediamarkt (gibts halt nur hier in Rosenheim) haben die ausser der sz3 (für 119 euro) noch eine weitere für 169 euro (glaube auch eine aus der sz reihe mit wifi- übertragung) und dann nur noch teurere über 200


----------



## chayenne06 (11. August 2013)

@radon-biker: wo hast du die tz25 für 150 Euro denn bekommen? im Internet sind die wenn nur teurer zu bekommen.... die hört sich doch ganz gut an, als auslaufmodell. glaube da gibts doch längst nachfolger?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. August 2013)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @radon-biker: wo hast du die tz25 für 150 Euro denn bekommen? im Internet sind die wenn nur teurer zu bekommen.... die hört sich doch ganz gut an, als auslaufmodell. glaube da gibts doch längst nachfolger?




Hi,

letzten Monat auf der Rückreise von unserem Urlaub, haben wir in München einen Stop eingegelegt und da war sie bei Saturn für 149  im Angebot.

Da habe ich gleich zugeschlagen


----------



## chayenne06 (11. August 2013)

ja da hast recht  aber i glaub die ist zumindest online nicht mehr so günstig zu haben... sieht so aus dass i mal zum saturn no fahren müsst 
übrigens- die "alte" lumix eben für 45 Euro verkauft


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. August 2013)

Sorry, wenn ich männliche Kreatur hier reinhusche:
Will nur einen Tipp los werden: Ricoh CX 5 und wenn Du sie noch in rosa nimmst, ist sie 60 -80 Euro billiger.
Super Fotos und in den Tests ziemlich gut bewertet.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. August 2013)

so... also beim Saturn gabs noch ne Lumix tz 25, aber für 199 Euro. Dann kann ich da auch gleich die tz 36 für 229 nehmen... hmmm. je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, umso weniger kann ich mich entscheiden 
natürlich spielt auch die Optik eine Rolle - ein schönes schokobraun wäre es gewesen, aber die Farbe gibts nur bei der tz 31, die es im Laden aber auch nirgendswo mehr gibt. und bestellen ist zeitlich nicht mehr drin...

irgendwie sagt auch jedes geschäft was anderes, bzw. favorisiert verschiedene marken... 
tja... bin nun etwas ratlos... 

so langsam tendiere ich noch 300 euro für die tz41 auszugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. August 2013)

mit den TZ Modellen machst Du jedenfalls wirklich nichts falsch! Perfekte Urlaubs- und Bergekamera!

Robust sind die nebenbei auch. Wir haben hier eine ältere, die hat schon 4x Alpencross überstanden, obwohl sie in der verschwitzen Tasche steckte, oder auch mal runtergefallen ist...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (14. August 2013)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> so... also beim Saturn gabs noch ne Lumix tz 25, aber für 199 Euro. Dann kann ich da auch gleich die tz 36 für 229 nehmen... hmmm. je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, umso weniger kann ich mich entscheiden
> natürlich spielt auch die Optik eine Rolle - ein schönes schokobraun wäre es gewesen, aber die Farbe gibts nur bei der tz 31, die es im Laden aber auch nirgendswo mehr gibt. und bestellen ist zeitlich nicht mehr drin...
> 
> irgendwie sagt auch jedes geschäft was anderes, bzw. favorisiert verschiedene marken...
> ...





Testbericht von der TZ-36

Aufpreis lohnt sich meiner Meinung nicht


----------



## chayenne06 (15. August 2013)

So - nach langem überlegen und suchen habe ich dann doch die TZ31 in chocolate (  )
bestellt - und hoffe sie kommt morgen bzw. spätestens Samstag hier an.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2013)

gute Wahl, wirst Du nicht bereuen!


----------



## chayenne06 (15. August 2013)

bestimmt nicht  ich hoffe nur ich komm mit den ganzen tollen Möglichkeiten etc klar


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (15. August 2013)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht  ich hoffe nur ich komm mit den ganzen tollen Möglichkeiten etc klar




Hi,

dann würde ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung auf der Homepage von Panasonic runter laden.
Da sind alle Funktionen ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## chayenne06 (15. August 2013)

ja danke, werde ich machen  
freu  mich schon auf tolle fotos!!


----------

